# How Old Is My Klein?



## mylesofsmyles (Feb 5, 2007)

In case you haven't seen my project in the Klein section, ("Dream Klein Project") I am restoring and updatind an early 90's Klein Rascal I purchased from Craigslist. I have no idea how to decode the frame's serial number.

Could someone please inform me of how to decode a Klein's serial number, or at least tell me what year my frame is and whatever other information that can be determined via the serial number?

Serial: K20L0794288


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*July 1994*

Updating yes, restoring no


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

yup, 0794 stands for July 1994. K for Klein, 20 is the frame size (20" as Klein measured it, medium), L = Rascal, frame no. 288.

Carsten


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Feb 5, 2007)

Cool Thanks!


----------



## airtym (Jan 14, 2007)

Carsten does that method work for Klein road bikes too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

airtym said:


> Carsten does that method work for Klein road bikes too?


yes, if the serial number is on the underside of the bb shell (from 92 on). the earlier ones had them on the rear dropouts and those numbers are not really informative.

Carsten


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

My Pinnacle has a dropout s/no.


----------



## airtym (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a drop out serial number of 2Q8D2 this is on my Quantum. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

airtym said:


> I have a drop out serial number of 2Q8D2 this is on my Quantum. Any ideas?


that should be a 1991 or older Quantum 
i havent seen too many Quantum serial numbers but the comparable MTB serial numbers dont make any sense to me except for that they are from before 1992 and the letter indicates the model. color (if original) and decal style and maybe fork may allow to narrow it down further.

Carsten


----------



## A10 Wingman (May 12, 2006)

Here's the S/N on the bottom bracket of my Rascal: RTT000431

Anyone know what this decodes to regarding year and whatever else please??

Thanks


----------



## jharpphoto (Mar 24, 2018)

serial # 20H 0700
WTU 1333951

how about this one on the bottom bracket of my Attitude Comp


----------

